# UKC July 15-17 Obed, Rally, Agility, & Confor



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

COLORADO
TWIN PEAKS DOG CLUB
LONGMONT (I) CONF JS AGIL OBED RO
PRE-ENTRY ONLY
Jul 15; T1 Sonja Ostrom JS SCENT SIGHT HERD BSD (AA/CP); Diane Raymond GUARD GUN NORTH TERR COMP; Diann O'Neal AGIL; J'Anna Lyttle OBED; Laurie Beck RO AGIL Trial 7:15 am OBED Trial 8 am RO Trial 8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Sub Novice, Graduate Novice, Graduate Open
Jul 15; T2 Diann O'Neal AGIL Trial to follow T1
Jul 16; S1 Maureen Gargan JS HERD BSD (AA/CP); Julie Hatlas-Pepper GUARD GUN COMP; Nancy Eilks SCENT SIGHT NORTH TERR; Diann O'Neal AGIL; Laurie Beck OBED; J'Anna Lyttle RO AGIL Trial 7:15 am OBED Trial 8 am RO Trial 8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Sub Novice, , Graduate Novice, Graduate Open, Total Dog
Jul 16; S2 Nancy Eilks JS HERD (except BSD) COMP; Maureen Gargan GUARD GUN; Julie Hatlas-Pepper SCENT SIGHT NORTH TERR; Diann O'Neal AGIL Show to follow S1 Trial to follow T1
Jul 17; S1 Sharon Redmer JS HERD BSD (AA/CP); Deb Beean GUARD GUN COMP; Lynn Martin SCENT SIGHT NORTH TERR; Laurie Beck OBED; J'Anna Lyttle RO OBED Trial 8 am RO Trial 8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Veteran, Sub Novice, Graduate Novice, Graduate Open
Jul 17; S2 Lynn Martin JS HERD (except BSD) COMP; Sharon Redmer GUARD GUN; Deb Beean SCENT SIGHT NORTH TERR Show to follow S1
PE ONLY $20. (2nd entries of same dog/same activity/same trial {OB or RO or AG} $10; 3rd entry same dog/same activity/same trial AG $5) JS & NLC $10 received by June 30, 2011 On-line entries at: index
Boulder County Fairgrounds, 9595 Nelson Road 80501 (303) 678-6235; From the North and South: Take I-25 to Colorado Hwy 119 (Exit #240). Proceed west on Hwy 119 approximately 7.5 miles. Turn right onto Nelson Road .4 miles (4/10) mile to the fairgrounds.. www.twinpeaksdc.com
EVENT COMMITTEES
AGIL
Chairperson: Shelly Fugett (303) 678-7497 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Michelle Hoppes, 1292 Ilium Drive, Lafayette CO 80026 (303) 604-9658 [email protected]
CONF / OBED / RO
Chairperson: Liz Johnson (303) 776-5915 [email protected]
Event Manager: Maude Tank, EM#1001, 8734 Marsh Rd, Plainwell MI 49080 (269) 760-5478 [email protected]


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now this is what I'm talking about!! Anyone going? I will be taking many of my dogs and doing all events, this is a great show!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Colorado got all the good multi-events. I'm out of the game for a while after June, though. The rest of my life outside the dogs demands my money. LOL


----------

